# NC/SC Memorial Day weekend rides/races?



## bob-e (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm going to be on Oak Island, NC Memorial day weekend and the week following. Any rides or races near there? If you don't know, It's on the coast (obivously--island) between Myrtle Beach and Wilmington.


----------



## bob-e (Jul 17, 2003)

nobody? Looks like I'll be riding the flats by myself again this year. Guess i can work on sprints and time trialing. Woo fun.


----------

